# 38g journal



## fly4awhiteguy (Dec 27, 2011)

well.. Tonight the family went to the inlaw's, so I decided to take the free time to setup and cycle my 38g. It is used, and has some scratches, but for a free tank i cant complain. So far i have laid down my substrate- 20lbs of hagens reef sand, and put in a few rocks, and an air stone. I will be grabbing another 9 lbs of sand in the next week or so, and am looking to aquire more rock... Lots more rock. I am using the HOB filter that came with the tank as well as a 2nd HOB that i had kicking around for additional water circulation until i can get an external filter. For lighting i took the t5ho off my 20g, because it was too strong for such a small tank, and although its not as long as the larger tank, it does a nice job. I am hoping to have the additional sand,rocks and potentially some Saulosi fry for next weekend.
Any feedback/advice is appreciated. Ill post a link to some pix shortly. 

http://s1133.photobucket.com/albums/m594/fly4awhiteguy1/38g/


----------



## fly4awhiteguy (Dec 27, 2011)

Funny story....... I came home tonight and checked the thermometer on the tank, and upon looking at it, i realized that it was not reading a temp. Thinking this was a little odd i stuck my hand in, only to realize that the water was warm enough for a bath. So i went and got a better thermometer and the water registered 96 degrees F!!!!! So needless to say I took out the heater ( burning my hand in the process). on the bright side i think i now have a really cool device to toast hot dog buns..


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

Good thing you didnt have any fish in the tank yet! Looking forward to seeing pics when you get the tank cycled and adding fish.


----------



## fly4awhiteguy (Dec 27, 2011)

Just got home with the fry and they are schooling and looking happy to be out of the bag..  it was worth the hour drive. Thanks Rob! Pics coming in a few. Now i just gotta add the rest of the rocks


----------



## fly4awhiteguy (Dec 27, 2011)

holy crap, the scratches are so much more visible with black background.... oh well mabey its time to look for another tank.. 

http://s1133.photobucket.com/albums/m594/fly4awhiteguy1/38g/


----------



## fly4awhiteguy (Dec 27, 2011)

well i added a few rocks, and its finally starting to look like something.... here is a recent pic.

http://i1133.photobucket.com/albums/m594/fly4awhiteguy1/38g/20120206_183446.jpg


----------



## cichlidspiro (May 11, 2011)

Hey your tank looks nice 
Just wondering where you got the fry from ?


----------



## fly4awhiteguy (Dec 27, 2011)

There is a guy on here named newforestrob.. He sold them to me. Good price and a good strain


----------

